Are labor unions and collective bargaining coming to Big Tech? - Sequenza
======
AnimalMuppet
By "big tech", I presume you mean the FAANGs. My answer is no, at least as
long as the tech workers don't think they need unions.

As long as the tech job market is good enough that you can find a job when you
want to (especially if you have worked for one of the FAANGs), most engineers
don't see any need for unions. If they don't like things (including pay),
they'll quit. They'll go somewhere else. They'll be paid really well. They'll
be fine. What's a union going to do for them?

This is especially true because they're above average as an engineer. It's
like Lake Wobegon - everyone's above average. They're sure of it. "Those less
skilled may need a union, but I don't."

A union won't happen until enough engineers get blatantly mistreated by Big
Tech that the rest think they need protection.

------
phakding
I am not sure how unions would help in tech sector, but I would like to see
European style laws to protect labor from management.

